# للبيع اثاث منزلي , كنب وتسريحة تلفزيون



## tjarksa (9 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم .

للبيع اثات منزلي مستعمل عباره عن . 

كنب صاله 4 في 6 + تسريحة تلفزيون + بعض اغراض مطبخ + فرشات 

الرجاء المراسله على الخاص :messenger:


----------



## جوهرتي حياتي (13 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: للبيع اثاث منزلي , كنب وتسريحة تلفزيون*

حطي الصـــور


----------

